# CHINA making new (stealth) fighter aircraft. Chengdu J-20. Discuss :D



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

Desert Fox said:


> Discuss.






CaygeG said:


> New angle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[quote name='itom95' date='Dec 27 2010, 08:28 PM' post='656645']
copy F-22's shape = save 10 years of development time. :lol: 


is it just me, or is it based on the MiG 1.44?
[/QUOTE]




CaygeG said:


> Get back on topic and drool over this some more.
> 
> http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/attachmen...mp;d=1293541240
> http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/attachmen...mp;d=1293541208






CaygeG said:


> Several astounding new pics AND a nice little writeup showing why this thing will absolutely SUCK at stealth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Alpha Juliet said:


> An analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









-=cipher*rei=- said:


> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWa0Y447rqI[/video]




From the ACS forum

View Original Thread (click here)


Can a mod change the CHINE to CHINA?

thanks


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

If this planes bring your cubes. You will get them in an hour. But how much will the shipping be xD?


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

> is it just me, or is it based on the MiG 1.44?



Quick, get one before they get sued for patent infringement!
/bad joke


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Quick, get one before they get sued for patent infringement!
> /bad joke


Nah i think its kinda funny though lol. my weird taste


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> If this planes bring your cubes. You will get them in an hour. But how much will the shipping be xD?


 
Don't rely on chinese planes, use the MiG-31 Foxhound A instead, shipping cost is $ 500 guarantee less than 15 hours (no way 1 hour, that's too fast even for a plane)



Specs112 said:


> > is it just me, or it is based on the MiG 1.44
> > Quick, get one before they get sued for patent infringement!
> > /bad joke
> 
> ...


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is... many countries are designing their own aircrafts, what makes China special?


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> I don't see what the big deal is... many countries are designing their own aircrafts, what makes China special?


 
it's just an announcement.

click on "View Original Thread (click here)" to see


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 3, 2011)

They're probably modified from some random nameless plane toys and falls apart when you unlock the central locking system.


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Johan444 (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's bomb some children.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jan 4, 2011)

doesn't cut corners


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 4, 2011)

Spyyder said:


>



i don't understand






daniel0731ex said:


> They're probably modified from some random nameless plane toys and falls apart when you unlock the central locking system.



Yes, it will. after all it's made in china



RoddH said:


> Not for pilots under 3 yrs old! Contains small parts!
> 
> *J-20 Tested to Comply with FAA Standards*
> *For Combat and Patrol use.*
> ...







Johan444 said:


> Let's bomb some children.


 

sick, sick man you are




M4rQu5 said:


> doesn't cut corners



it's an airplane


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 4, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> sick, sick man you are



Let me rephrase; Dead children and dead civilians are the first things i think of when I see those pictures. I was just being cynical since that is all I can do when someone posts pictures of his "favorite bomber" along with ":lol:" and "".


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 4, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> was just being cynical since that is all I can do when someone posts pictures of his "favorite bomber" along with ":lol:" and "".



+1


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is an announcement, see my 2nd link to join the discussion


----------



## Escher (Jan 5, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> Let me rephrase; Dead children and dead civilians are the first things i think of when I see those pictures. I was just being cynical since that is all I can do when someone posts pictures of his "favorite bomber" along with ":lol:" and "".


 
+1 from me too... Don't see the good in this thread.


----------

